# rochester rebuild



## gtosrus (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey just wanna pass on a bit of info. I just had my carb restored/rebuilt from a company in California, SMI (Sean Murphy Induction). What an outstanding job they did. All the linkage, screws were cadmium plated, a stage II rebuild was done on it, the base was It looks fantastic and runs excellent. they actually custom build it to your motor. I only back companies when they are as good as they say. It took about a month, but basically put it on & ran it. Just tweaked ever so slightly. 
Just figure if some one is looking to keep their ol goat's carb original looking this is one place that delivers.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience. Sounds like a great company to work with.


----------

